# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Transactional Replication - multiple databases

## marissa

Hi 
I have to setup Push Transactional replication between 2 servers (SQL Server), and the Publisher will also act as the Distributor.
The publisher has about 50 databases that must all be replicated. The Subscriber will then be a readable secondary for reporting.
My question is: For the configuration and after-setup maintenance, what is the best option for the Publication?
-- Should I create One Publication with all the databases and all objects?
-- OR Should I create a separate Publication for each database?
-- Based on the number of Publications, should I have 1 or multiple distribution databases?

What is the best option, specifically to make maintenance and administration of Replication easier?

----------


## skhanal

Create separate publications for each database. It is easier to maintain. Because anytime you make schema changes you only have to deal with that particular publication.
I am not sure you can have more than one distribution database on the same server. Is data change volume high to require another distribution database?

----------


## marissa

Thank you for your reply
It is quite a busy server with many data changing transactions. Perhaps I should just start off with a single distribution DB...

----------

